# Problem z kompilacją sterowników Broadcom 4313 (i nie tylko)

## baarinh

Witam,

Jestem nowy w Gentoo, i właściwie zielony w światku linuxowym. Mam taki problem, gdy próbuje emergować sterowniki do karty sieciowej :

```
* Preparing wl module

make -j5 HOSTCC=gcc CROSS_COMPILE=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu- LDFLAGS= -C /usr/src/linux M=/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/broadcom-sta-5.100.82.38-r1/work wl.ko 

/usr/src/linux-2.6.39-gentoo-r3/scripts/gcc-version.sh: line 25: x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc: nie znaleziono polecenia

/usr/src/linux-2.6.39-gentoo-r3/scripts/gcc-version.sh: line 26: x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc: nie znaleziono polecenia

make: x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc: Polecenie nie znalezione

make: Wejście do katalogu `/usr/src/linux-2.6.39-gentoo-r3'

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/broadcom-sta-5.100.82.38-r1/work/src/shared/linux_osl.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/broadcom-sta-5.100.82.38-r1/work/src/wl/sys/wl_linux.o

/bin/sh: x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc: nie znaleziono polecenia

/bin/sh: x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc: nie znaleziono polecenia

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/broadcom-sta-5.100.82.38-r1/work/src/wl/sys/wl_iw.o

make[1]: *** [/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/broadcom-sta-5.100.82.38-r1/work/src/shared/linux_osl.o] Błąd 127

make[1]: *** Oczekiwanie na niezakończone zadania....

make[1]: *** [/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/broadcom-sta-5.100.82.38-r1/work/src/wl/sys/wl_linux.o] Błąd 127

/bin/sh: x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc: nie znaleziono polecenia

make[1]: *** [/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/broadcom-sta-5.100.82.38-r1/work/src/wl/sys/wl_iw.o] Błąd 127

make: *** [wl.ko] Błąd 2

make: Opuszczenie katalogu `/usr/src/linux-2.6.39-gentoo-r3'

emake failed

 * ERROR: net-wireless/broadcom-sta-5.100.82.38-r1 failed (compile phase):

 *   Unable to emake HOSTCC=gcc CROSS_COMPILE=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu- LDFLAGS=  -C /usr/src/linux M=/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/broadcom-sta-5.100.82.38-r1/work wl.ko

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line   56:  Called src_compile

 *   environment, line 3466:  Called linux-mod_src_compile

 *   environment, line 2668:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *               eval "emake HOSTCC=\"$(tc-getBUILD_CC)\"          CROSS_COMPILE=${CHOST}-                   LDFLAGS=\"$(get_abi_LDFLAGS)\"                   ${BUILD_FIXES} ${BUILD_PARAMS}                   ${BUILD_TARGETS} " || die "Unable to emake HOSTCC="$(tc-getBUILD_CC)" CROSS_COMPILE=${CHOST}- LDFLAGS="$(get_abi_LDFLAGS)" ${BUILD_FIXES} ${BUILD_PARAMS} ${BUILD_TARGETS}";
```

I drugi log :

```
Portage 2.1.10.11 (default/linux/x86/10.0/desktop, gcc-4.5.3, glibc-2.12.2-r0, 2.6.39.3 i686)

=================================================================

                        System Settings

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.39.3-i686-Intel-R-_Core-TM-_i5-2410M_CPU_@_2.30GHz-with-gentoo-2.0.3

Timestamp of tree: Sat, 08 Oct 2011 11:30:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:          4.1_p9

dev-lang/python:          2.7.1-r1, 3.1.3-r1

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.0.3

sys-apps/openrc:          0.8.3-r1

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.4

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.68

sys-devel/automake:       1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:       2.20.1-r1

sys-devel/gcc:            4.5.3-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.4.1-r1

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4-r1

sys-devel/make:           3.82-r1

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 2.6.36.1 (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.12.2

Repositories: gentoo

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86 ~amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA Broadcom"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles fixpackages news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

FFLAGS=""

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org"

LANG="pl_PL"

LC_ALL="pl_PL"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j5"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY=""

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa berkdb bluetooth branding bzip2 cdda cdr cli consolekit cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus dhclient dri drm dts dvd dvdr emboss encode exif fam firefox flac fortran gdbm gdu gif gnutls gpm gstreamer gtk gtk2 gtk3 iconv ipv6 java jpeg lcms ldap libnotify mad mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg mudflap ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nss ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcmcia pcre pdf png policykit ppds pppd qt3support readline sdl session spell ssl startup-notification svg sysfs tcpd tiff truetype udev unicode usb vim-syntax vorbis x264 x86 xcb xml xorg xulrunner xv xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan stage tables krita karbon braindump" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" PHP_TARGETS="php5-3" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="fbdev glint intel mach64 mga neomagic nouveau nv r128 radeon savage sis tdfx trident vesa via vmware dummy v4l" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LINGUAS, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS
```

Prosiłbym o pomoc, chociaż o kierunek w którym można popchnąć tą sprawę.

Pozdrawiam

P.S. Zapomniałem dodać, że problem pojawia się przy kompilowaniu innych rzeczy, ale to już osobne logi trzeba byłoby wrzucać  :Wink: . Jak się nie uda, to w następnym temacie wrzucę.

----------

## Bastian82

```
LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed" 
```

Spróbuj usunac -Wl

----------

## SlashBeast

```
/bin/sh: x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc: nie znaleziono polecenia 
```

Niech zgadne, aktualizowales gcc do 4.5, odpaliles depclean ktory wywali 4.4 i nie wybrales nowego gcc w gcc-config?

----------

